# New T-jet chassis



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys,

I seen on other board that wizzard is coming out with a New T-jet chassis!!! Is that true??


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

tomyafx1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I seen on other board that wizzard is coming out with a New T-jet chassis!!! Is that true??



I know Dash is bringing out some new chassis, didn't hear about Wizard doing it.. more the merrier I always say! Someone please do a low slung one for racing?


Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Just a rumor at this point but I will be thrilled if it happens. Having one of the premier slot car racing manufacturers building a top quality TJet style chassis would only help strengthen a segment of racing that is still growing in popularity. 

What I'd really like to see would be someone apply all of the advances in motor magnet and armature technology that have come about over the past 30+ years to bring a high performance version of the slimline TJet chassis to market. A slimline that ran cool, strong, and reliably would be an awesome platform.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Agreed!*



AfxToo said:


> Just a rumor at this point but I will be thrilled if it happens. Having one of the premier slot car racing manufacturers building a top quality TJet style chassis would only help strengthen a segment of racing that is still growing in popularity.
> 
> What I'd really like to see would be someone apply all of the advances in motor magnet and armature technology that have come about over the past 30+ years to bring a high performance version of the slimline TJet chassis to market. A slimline that ran cool, strong, and reliably would be an awesome platform.


Be neat to see it in both the standard and slimline. NOS master cases and grandma's attic cores are a finite resource. Then what? 

Better start hoarding now!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I would suggest the the biggest improvement that could be made to a pancake style chassis would be adjustable brush tension. After doing the basic stuff to any pancake chassis (oiling, etc.), I have noticed that playing with the brush tension does more to noticably improve the chassis performance than any other tweak.

But since brush tension adjustment on a pancake chassis is a lot of trial and error, and you really don't know how long the brush "spring" stays in the desired position, or if you've really hit the sweet spot, some way to have brush tension adjusted with a type of set screw would be an enormous improvement.

Joe


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I took a look at their web site and it looks like the new car is called the "Thunder Storm". The Storm chassis as the starting point. Brass weights instead of magnets. Some commentary that seems directed at BSRT's G-Jet with the names left out. 

As I read it, I couldn't help but think of General "Buck" Turgidson in Dr. Strangelove.........."We must not allow a G-Jet gap!!"


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

rudykizuty said:


> I took a look at their web site and it looks like the new car is called the "Thunder Storm". The Storm chassis as the starting point. Brass weights instead of magnets. Some commentary that seems directed at BSRT's G-Jet with the names left out.
> 
> As I read it, I couldn't help but think of General "Buck" Turgidson in Dr. Strangelove.........."We must not allow a G-Jet gap!!"


No the T storm has been out for a while and is an inline...were talking a t-jet chassis of some type...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes, the ThunderStorm is a Storm with brass weights replacing the traction magnets. They are actually quite a lot of fun to race, somewhat reminiscent of the old Aurora G-Plus. The BSRT GJet is another variation on the same "inline with brass weights" theme. Both extremely fun cars.

The rumored chassis could be anything really, but the continued popularity of pancake powered racers suggests that a new flapjack may be cooking on the grill. I hope this motivates AutoWorld to do a superstock version of their TJet500 with a slightly hotter arm, say 9 ohms, brass gears (woo hoo!), o-ring front end, and dual flanged rear hubs with silicones. Yeah, I'm just speculating but a little competition may be the spark that's needed for AW to up their game. Whatever Wizzard comes out with, it's going to be a well engineered product and it will definitely raise the bar for the anyone else looking to play in the same market. For us buyers, this could be Very Good News.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Just a rumor at this point but I will be thrilled if it happens. Having one of the premier slot car racing manufacturers building a top quality TJet style chassis would only help strengthen a segment of racing that is still growing in popularity.
> 
> What I'd really like to see would be someone apply all of the advances in motor magnet and armature technology that have come about over the past 30+ years to bring a high performance version of the slimline TJet chassis to market. A slimline that ran cool, strong, and reliably would be an awesome platform.


Amen to that 

Roger Corrie


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Crimnick said:


> No the T storm has been out for a while and is an inline...were talking a t-jet chassis of some type...


Aaaah, okay. Still a newbie and I guess it shows. Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Bah...dont worry about it...


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

The rumor is getting closer on being real!!!


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*t-jet chassis from Wizzard*

The rumor is being closer on the real thing real soon!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Any pix or diagrams from Wizzard's Skunkworks division available to substantiate this rumor? You know, we're a visual bunch.  rr


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> What I'd really like to see would be someone apply all of the advances in motor magnet and armature technology that have come about over the past 30+ years to bring a high performance version of the slimline TJet chassis to market. A slimline that ran cool, strong, and reliably would be an awesome platform.


Add my vote to that. 
As the Beach Boys say: "Oh, wouldn't it be ni-i-i-i-ce?"

--D


----------

